# Getting over decade-old grief



## Rrr (Dec 15, 2019)

[gone]
--<>--


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

Is English your second language?


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

So you think she doesn't want to perform oral sex because of the crap with your mother a decade ago? I doubt it. Does she want regular sex with you? 

Her missing teeth may, in fact, be the reason she isn't into it. Giving oral is not as easy as opening your mouth and inserting a penis into it. You have to be careful not to bite or drag your teeth on him. She may feel like she won't be able to do that properly. And she may not feel inclined to rush and get her teeth fixed because she never really like giving oral in the first place. Or she has a severe fear of the dentist? Who knows. 

Are you really prepared to end your marriage over one type of sex or are you not getting any sex of any kind?


----------



## Rrr (Dec 15, 2019)

phillybeffandswiss said:


> Is English your second language?


Is that an issue?

I would like to thank you in advance for giving me some feedback on what disturbs you. Then I can correct it.


----------



## Rrr (Dec 15, 2019)

[gone]
--<>--


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Rrr said:


> Is that an issue?
> 
> I would like to thank you in advance for giving me some feedback on what disturbs you. Then I can correct it.


I believe, PBaS was questioning the sincerity of it looked kinda weird at first glance. 

Now back to your question, it sounds like she doesn't like giving oral. And many men go without oral their whole marriage.

Maybe your wife did a little bait and switch. On you.
Your wife is bonding with the child maybe pressuring her too much. She is making a mistake most mom's do the baby comes first. Is this really what it the point? Is this the frustrating you are feeling?

You need to have a kind and frank talk with her about your love making. In marriages, having a baby changes everything. It shouldn't , but sometimes it does. 

Maybe somewhere in your spouse's mind she may think it unhealthy for the baby if she breasts feeds. Without knowing this is why you need to ask her if this. But she may just tell you that it is off the table forever.

2 years it not normal at all you both need some counseling, to get to the root of the marriage problems.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

I have also read, your other post and nothing wrong with being a prepper, but you sir have alot of pressure on yourself with the feeling that you are carrying the world. 

This added stress, may just be too much for your wife to handle. And is there really any safe place in the world anymore? I just don't know.


----------



## Rrr (Dec 15, 2019)

[gone]
--<>--


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Your wife likely dislikes you because your still attached to your mother too much and have let her influence your marriage. Not much respect can be given from a wife in that position.


Lets just admit it: A man controlled by his mother will never be sexy ...... NEVER.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

Rrr said:


> Is that an issue?
> 
> I would like to thank you in advance for giving me some feedback on what disturbs you. Then I can correct it.


Nope, not an issue it is for clarification purposes. 


I've read all of your threads and posts. I wanted to make sure the bitterness and snark wasn't me missing something nuanced because English may be your second or third language. You posted a German book in another of your threads.

Since you didn't answer at all I'll go with my initial impression.

There is a snark that comes through your posts and I wondered if your wife detects it and shuts down. She tells you her teeth are why she stopped oral and your response is "I don't care, look at your debt."

Two years later may be her passive aggressive way of saying treat me better.


----------



## Rrr (Dec 15, 2019)

Mr.Married said:


> Your wife likely dislikes you because your still attached to your mother too much and have let her influence your marriage. Not much respect can be given from a wife in that position.
> 
> 
> Lets just admit it: A man controlled by his mother will never be sexy ...... NEVER.


She dislikes me yet she continues to live with me. What a terrific way of self-torture.
BTW, we got things figured out. Thats why the Thread is gone.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

*Moderator note:-
*
@Rrr If you keep deleting your posts, this makes it very difficult for other members to follow your threads or to help you.

Please stop doing it, OK?


----------



## aquarius1 (May 10, 2019)

MattMatt said:


> *Moderator note:-
> *
> 
> @Rrr If you keep deleting your posts, this makes it very difficult for other members to follow your threads or to help you.
> ...


as I said in another of his umpteen threads that he started I believe its because he is not getting agreement from the crowd that his wife is a lazy fat slob and he's a little bummed out about that.

Seen it before. They often leave the forum soon after when called to task and asked to consider another point of view


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Rrr said:


> She dislikes me yet she continues to live with me. What a terrific way of self-torture.
> BTW, we got things figured out. Thats why the Thread is gone.


If so, then I will now close this thread.

@Rrr if you need the thread re-opened in the future, please contact the moderators.


----------

